# Under a Glass Moon solo...



## Universe (Feb 5, 2006)

My attempt...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYBCt1zxYoM


----------



## Zeusse (Nov 16, 2006)

Fabulous job my man love your tone :rockon2:


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

awesome playing man, that pretrucci stuff is very hard to play:bow:


----------



## mick7 (Mar 20, 2006)

Sick. Im gunna be trying to play that solo as soon as I learn "Ride the lightening" by Metallica. It should be alot easier now that I can see how its played.


----------



## Marnacious (Dec 30, 2005)

Super nice job on that solo. :rockon2:


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Sweet, and what kinda guitar is that? A custom shop RG or something? Cause it looks sweeeeeet.Drool


----------



## Universe (Feb 5, 2006)

It is a 1999 Universe. I removed the mirror pickguard and replaced it with a black one with white binding. Thanks for the comments. I hope to put up some more vids soon.


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Gj*

Your playing is great.........but I would have been more impressed had that been your own composition. I'm one of those guys who believes that it is a complete waste of time and effort learning other peoples solo's note for note. I dont think doing other peoples stuff breeds originality...........take the elements you like from it and try do your own thing....... Its sort of like owning a car you cant drive. 
Dont get me wrong I love John Petrucci..............my point is find your own voice and practice the hell out of that.


----------



## Universe (Feb 5, 2006)

rippinglickfest said:


> Your playing is great.........but I would have been more impressed had that been your own composition. I'm one of those guys who believes that it is a complete waste of time and effort learning other peoples solo's note for note. I dont think doing other peoples stuff breeds originality...........take the elements you like from it and try do your own thing....... Its sort of like owning a car you cant drive.
> Dont get me wrong I love John Petrucci..............my point is find your own voice and practice the hell out of that.


I agree with you on original compositions, but not on learning note for note. Learning other guitarists material is a gateway to developing your own style. I'll put up some vids of my own when I get the time..right now I'm swamped.


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Mimick*

The reason I said what I said was that I've seen a lot of great players who cant seem to shed their influences... If you cant you're in a tribute band of some sort..(not that this is a bad thing but if you are after originality). I agree its a good thing to learn licks(not solos) from your favorite players for technique........but its a double edged sword.


----------

